
Chinese Officials Selling Every Kind of Personal Data Online - vezycash
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170109/06535936441/chinese-officials-with-government-access-to-every-kind-personal-data-are-selling-it-online.shtml
======
redmattred
In the US, if you know MAC address of a given device, you can pay for access
to realtime location data of that device from Skyhook Wireless:

[http://www.skyhookwireless.com/products/precision-
location](http://www.skyhookwireless.com/products/precision-location)

[https://www.cnet.com/news/exclusive-googles-web-mapping-
can-...](https://www.cnet.com/news/exclusive-googles-web-mapping-can-track-
your-phone/)

~~~
droopyEyelids
I thought Apple took steps to mitigate that with MAC address randomization,
but when I tried to find a link to share here I only saw stuff about how it
doesn't actually work.

[http://www.imore.com/closer-look-ios-8s-mac-
randomization](http://www.imore.com/closer-look-ios-8s-mac-randomization)

~~~
gurkendoktor
I've randomised the MAC address of my MacBook at every boot for months, and
I've only run into a single problem (OmniFocus sync got confused). I don't
know why their laptops don't do it already, or why it is a problem on iOS.

------
HillaryBriss
> _But as data becomes ever more precious, securing this resource could become
> virtually impossible -- particularly in a system like China 's, which lacks
> adequate legal and political protections._

I remember reading somewhere about seven or eight years back that the black
market price for someone's NHS medical records in the UK was about 200 pounds.

------
shostack
So when this info is used to rate citizens based on the recent article that
showed up here, what does it mean for society if that data will be
stolen/leaked and sold?

------
devy
This title is incomplete and wrong. It should be "Rogue officials" or
"Blackmarket" selling personal private data.

And the Chinese Ministry of Public Security is currently investigating these
illegal activities.[1] (if you read Chinese)

Also this is an OLD piece it should has the [2016] tag.

[1] [http://news.sina.com.cn/c/nd/2016-12-13/doc-
ifxypipt1155123....](http://news.sina.com.cn/c/nd/2016-12-13/doc-
ifxypipt1155123.shtml)

~~~
jameskegel
Given the context, I could not readily discern whether you actually meant
"rouge" or instead meant "rogue"; both seem equally appropriate.

~~~
devy
Thanks James! Typo fixed :)

